
Tech's Next Gen: The Best and Brightest - danielha
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/07/03/0326_tech_entrepreneurs/index_01.htm?chan=home+page+slideshows
======
danielha
Check out who made #9.

Here's the full article:
<http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2007/tc20070326_934874.htm>

